# Hobbies and Interests section on Application Forms



## Miscellaneous (Mar 3, 2006)

I am really stuck on this part of an application form, as I dont really have much of an outside life bar taking my step son to toddler groups and doing housework.

Outside of my home life role, I really do have nothing else to do, and I cant really put down 'watching crap telly' as an interest.

Does anyone have any ideas of how I can make myself look less boring and a bit sociable?


----------



## trashpony (Mar 3, 2006)

Say you enjoy film, mediterranean cooking and are a member of a choir (they don't need to know that the other choir members are under 3 and you're singing 'wheels on the bus')


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 3, 2006)

Just put 'socialising' on your CV.  They're hardly going to request references for it.  If they ask you, mumble something about dinner parties.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 3, 2006)

Use it to big yourself up on, I always have things like

'I am very interested in film and was Treasurer of the Film Society whilst at University'

All lies obviously


----------



## Mr Smin (Mar 4, 2006)

*something relevant to the job if poss*

eg if applying to be a firefighter say you enjoy going to the gym, or rock climbing or something - it's more appropriate than watching telly and eating pies.

make sure it's compatible with the rest of the form so as you have small children, saying you go pubbing every night won't go well, but push the cooking-as-hobby thing.


----------



## sparkling (Mar 4, 2006)

Swinging and dogging...they're sure to invite you to the interview just to look at you out of curiosity if nothing else.


----------



## surfgirl (Mar 4, 2006)

I always leave that bit very vague.  Yes film is a good one.

The reason for that is I watched someone go through a pile of cvs once wetting themselves laughing at some of the so called hobbies.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Mar 5, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Swinging and dogging...they're sure to invite you to the interview just to look at you out of curiosity if nothing else.




Its for my local newspaper- and they seem to know all about it already


----------



## Epico (Mar 5, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Just put 'socialising' on your CV.  They're hardly going to request references for it.  If they ask you, mumble something about dinner parties.



I wouldn't recommend doing this, it just reads as 'pisshead' IMO.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 6, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Just put 'socialising' on your CV.  They're hardly going to request references for it.  If they ask you, mumble something about dinner parties.



That just screams pisshead


----------



## Kidda (Mar 6, 2006)

raving, drugs, sleeping

translates on a cv into

music, science and eastern meditation/tai chi


if in doubt

lie


----------



## zed66 (Mar 7, 2006)

I always leave this section blank on the principle that.....

The people doing the interview and more importantly sifting any CVs are more interested in looking for relevant skills/work experience and any Miss World type fabrications just detract from the main body of information. 

and more importantly...

It's bad enough I have to be a wage slave in the first place, without the parasitical life sucking scum impinging on my life outside work. As far as I am concerned anything I do outside of work is none of their fucking business.

(Top tip-don't put the last bit on a CV, unless of course you're going for a job as a doctor's receptionist)


----------



## subversplat (Mar 7, 2006)

"I am interested in Application Forms and my hobby is filling them out all day"


----------



## Miscellaneous (Mar 7, 2006)

subversplat said:
			
		

> "I am interested in Application Forms and my hobby is filling them out all day"



thats actually seeming to turn into a hobby at the moment, so bloody many of them to fill in, so little time.


----------



## zed66 (Mar 7, 2006)

I remember a great sketch about a job interview on telly (Catherine Tate maybe?). The interviewer asks the classic "and what are your weaknesses?"

The interviewee responds: "Well, I like a tot now and again, well let's face it I need alcohol like a drowning man needs air, truth be told I'm partial to a bit of skag and the odd rock, I'm quite handy at getting a five finger discount in shops,  I suppose you could say I have a bit of a temper problem, well it's not really my problem, if the arseholes are going to wind me up like that they had better expect a good kicking. Just 'cos they're my kids think they can get away with bloody murder!

Oh yes, and I'm a bit of a perfectionist.


----------

